# Chewing on cords!



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

Comet's favorite place to play is on our desk while we are on our computers. We have lots of little toys that he plays with while he is up here, but lately he has started nibbling on the mouse and keyboard cords. We tell him no and redirect his attention to his toys, which works about 80% of the time. We know we aren't supposed to yell or hit him (which we would never do!) 

How can we train him not to chew on the cords? Thanks!


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Pepper loves to pull keys off the key board. I think I've finally convinced her it's not worth it.

As soon as she makes contact with a key, I take her straight back to the cage. Every time. Then I leave her there a few minutes, and go get her again when she's quiet and forgotten about it.

I've had Pepper since September, and it's taken almost that long, but now she pretty much stays away from the keyboard.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Unfortunately you can't train him not to chew on cords. (if there is a way, I'd like to know about it! ) Cockatiels will chew on whatever they want to, and if you let on that you don't want them to chew on something, then that object would be 10 times more enticing than ever and they will want to chew on it even if it's the last thing they do on earth. (This is a universal truth. ) Believe me, I tried to get a cord from the dollar store for Sunny to chew on but Sunny doesn't even look at it. She chewed up the metal sheet covering on my remote control so once I grabbed a junk remote somewhere that had no TV with it and gave it to her to chew up and again, she was not interested. What you can do is get that cord tape stuff to wrap around all your cords at the computer. Sunny was chewing my computer wires until my dad finally wrapped them with that cord tape. I have this exercise/dance mat at home that is a video game but Sunny chewed the wire to the adaptor so I haven't been able to use it since and I haven't yet had a chance to get another one.


----------

